# Refrigerators



## pearlofyork (Mar 1, 2004)

Does anyone have experience with the LG bottom mount refrigerator?  Do you like it?  How about the titanium finish in general, for look and maintenance.

Many thanks to all for info re gas cooktops...I am now a convert and will be buying a Dacor gas cooktop.  Can hardly wait to try some of the awesome cooking ideas you all come up with!


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 1, 2004)

Don't forget to invite us!!   

Sorry, I don't know anything about the refrigerator in question.


----------



## ChrisF (Mar 1, 2004)

Pearl... I just got a Dacor range last fall- love it. 

I like the way you can turn the knobs all the way to very low without turning them off. Mine is .. gas top, electric oven.

Enjoy!


----------

